# What to look for in a 240



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

How can I tell if the 240 I want is a Turbo or not? I'm new to cars but I found a 240 in the junkyard and the owner doesn't know either.


----------



## plaidburybunny (Jun 23, 2004)

kellen_wynn said:


> How can I tell if the 240 I want is a Turbo or not? I'm new to cars but I found a 240 in the junkyard and the owner doesn't know either.


no 240s came as turbo so if the owner doesnt know and you don't see a turbo under the hood then its not. all 240s came with ka24 engines the earlier ones were ka24e (sohc) and after 93 (i think) they came with the ka24de (dohc)


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

So how do I know what engine I'm looking at? Where can I find more info on 240sx. Which Nissans came with a turbo?


----------



## rhynorock (Aug 7, 2004)

thats the thing, I dont believe they did ever come turbo, youd hafta buy either a turbo or buy a stronger engine Im thinkin


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

no american 240sx ever had a turbo
unless someone swapped in a turbo motor, its got the KA


----------

